# WRISE - women riders in South East



## SHornswaggle (29 Aug 2013)

This is really for Kent! We are a small group and only use road bikes currently. There are no Breeze rides in the area but recently someone has started a GoSky group in the Medway area.. 

If anyone fancies joining in - let me know.. It is mostly for fun but we are training as best we can for a few 100 mile Wiggle sportives that we have signed up to do and also LEJOG next year.. Average rides are 20 miles currently.. 

We do some weekends and some weekday nights. Depending on what our personal commitments are. 

Speeds that we do are roughly 10 - 15 mph depending on whether we are headed up hill lol...


----------



## SHornswaggle (29 Aug 2013)

By Kent I mean the south east of Kent. North Kent has the excellent Kent Velo Girls...


----------



## SHornswaggle (29 Aug 2013)

Thank you. Well they vary really so that we can include everyone. Some are Dover, Sandgate, Rochester, Medway - we will all take it in turns to make routes etc. 

Some of us are doing the Hellfire Corner Wiggle event so some areas (hills) will be practised.. We may go across to France and do some riding.. It is all about taking it in turns and just planning rides as regularly as possible


----------



## SHornswaggle (29 Aug 2013)

Deal, Dungeness.. If it is a good ride or can be used for training I'm sure we can put anything together. I'm driving an hour for one of our first rides..


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2013)

Hi @SHornswaggle sounds good. I have my try out for KVG next month and im more middle to West Kent however you may want to send a PM to @Aga as she is in Dover and was looking for a local group.

Good luck with the group.


----------



## SHornswaggle (29 Aug 2013)

KVG are wonderfully helpful and a great group of people!! Good luck with your trial!! 

Hopefully your friend that is local will see this post.. I am just outside of Dover so very local to her indeed if she wants a ride partner and/or to come along


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2013)

SHornswaggle said:


> KVG are wonderfully helpful and a great group of people!! Good luck with your trial!!
> 
> Hopefully your friend that is local will see this post.. I am just outside of Dover so very local to her indeed if she wants a ride partner and/or to come along


 

PM her in case she is away and misses the post i'm sure she won't mind.


----------



## SHornswaggle (29 Aug 2013)

I posted a message under one of her posts about where she lives. She should get an alert via email to say about it. I'm using an app at the moment on the iPhone so unsure how to private message


----------



## howieduck (30 Aug 2013)

Hi, I'm interested. Can you PM me the details please? Thanks


----------



## SHornswaggle (6 Sep 2013)

Howie if you email me coolcatnat74ATgmail.com I will send you a link etc for the group through Facebook


----------



## ttcycle (8 Sep 2013)

SHornswaggle said:


> I posted a message under one of her posts about where she lives. She should get an alert via email to say about it. I'm using an app at the moment on the iPhone so unsure how to private message



To send a private message: Click on the person's avatar photo- a little black box comes up and click on start conversation. Hope that helps.


----------



## SHornswaggle (8 Sep 2013)

You star!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Bryony (29 Sep 2013)

I'm very interested in this I'm in ramsgate


----------



## SHornswaggle (30 Sep 2013)

Sent you a DM!!


----------

